# Hollowing Tool



## Dragonlord85 (Jan 31, 2013)

I just ordered a Sorby Midi hollowing tool from Woodcraft and was just wondering if anyone has used this tool and if so how did they like it or if there is anything I need to know about this tool. i am looking at turning some bowls and possibly vases with it.

Buy Sorby Midi Multi-Tip Hollow Tool at Woodcraft


----------



## juteck (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't have this one, but I have other Sorby tools. search on YouTube for a video - sorby has several that I've found useful.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Dragonlord85 (Jan 31, 2013)

I found and watched several of the videos on this but I know that in the right hands any tool can look easy to use only to find out later that it takes more time and practice than it is worth. I was just wondering if anyone here had an honest opinion on the ease of use with this tool.


----------



## DonHo (Feb 3, 2013)

I haven't tried a hollowing tool for bowl turning but I'm sure that there are many tools that are better suited for bowl turning that would do the job faster and probably better.  That said I've been sure of other things that turned out not to be right.  Be sure to let us know.


----------

